# Where do your Chi's go?



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

We're having a couple of those sloppy,nasty cold rainy days and I just wondered when the weathers like that for everyone else where do your Chi's go potty? 
I've set up our front porch with 2 wee-wee pad frames and then I got a small fire hydrant full of toys at Christmas time from Walgreens. I emptied out the toys,filled the base with rocks and set it on another pad for Izzy and my dominant girls. 
I'm always looking for ideas-so what does everyone else do?:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol dexter likes to potty in the front door area o_o; like right by the corner of the wall since we have awnings  or if its too windy out and rainy...he'll run back inside and lift his leg up by the litter tray :albino: yay good boy! LOL


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine have to go outside rain wind or shine! Billy has got used to it now and will run out have a quick wee or poo and then leg it back in!! lol 

I wont have him doing it in the house as i have a little 1 yr old daughter and knowing my luck she would get to the mess before i could!

Thats just my preference tho xx


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

it snowed where i live last night (yorkshire, england) tallulah and ben dont mind it, in fact they love playing in the snow. but william runs out, quick cock of the leg or poo, then runs back in on his front legs with the back ones in the air! he's such a wimp!!! x


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Outside regardless of the weather. If it's really windy or raining hard he just does what he needs to and then runs back in.


----------



## Kendalyn (Aug 23, 2008)

Monty goes outside no matter what. He does still have accidents in the house although I think it is more marking behavior. He was recently neutered even though he's at least 4. 

Monty doesn't really mind bad weather. He loves the snow and can go for long walks just like my big dog.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another one ,lily goes outside snow,rain ,wind,they get used to going outside no matter what the weathers like


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Since we live in what can be a harsh climate (Maine) the pups have a doggy door that leads to an enclosed area outside. It's basically a 12x8 fenced in area (stockade fencing) & a roof with small stones on the ground. But it also has a small door off of that that leads to a larger fenced in area (12x25ish) outside for the warmer months. All especially designed just for them complete with a sandbox for digging & a kiddy pool for cooling off (though they mostly just drink out of it. LOL). But even when it's below 0 they still voluntarily go outside to potty the good pups that they are. But they don't have to worry about snow/rain (though sometimes it does get a little wet in there) & limited wind.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico uses piddle pad on a litter tray..in the back hallway--so he goes ou the kitchen door--but only to the back entry way--LOL. He will only potty outside on a piddle pad. It is way too cold here for outside...we have windchills which account for dangerous temps for a chi. M-chis is right the North East is brutal. The climate in UK is much more temperate.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my pups outside potty & play area...taken obviously in the summer time. (oh how I miss that weather!!) The enclosed wooden part is all they use in the winter...and nights. I never leave the outside part open when they're unattended.










Close up of winter potty spot.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has a dog door that he uses, if it snows we clear a long path and that is where he goes. He is a good boy and just hurry's when the weather is rainy or extra cold. Heather, you have an ideal set-up for your pack...they have a puppy resort there


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

m-chis what a fab set up you have! I am jealous! Tho i must admit I'm not jealous of the winters you have there xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

The MChi furkids are clearly spoiled rotten! (as every Chi should be.LOL)
Mine have the use of a dog flap and the enclosed cat run. But they prefer to use the puppy pads by the back door in bad weather. I dont mind as the cats tend to wee on every doormat I put down and the pads are like disposable door mats!
Hopefully by the end of the month the back garden will be fenced and they can go out there too.....although they may have to wait to have grass to pee on..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine are potty pad trained. I have potty pads in 2 places of the house. They only poop once a day, sometime 2, so it isn't that bad. And they all go in the morning. Once they all go I throw out that pad and replace it. Lexie prefers to poop outside, so she normally does her business on our morning backyard run. If it's raining or cold, she just uses the pad. I don't let mine go outside unattended, so if they were all trained outside for poop and pee I would spend most of the day outside. :lol: But I do have to say that I'm not crazy about those pads. But it's what works for our situation, so we'll stick to it. I know some people use litter boxes.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Heather I love your set up! I also love your home. It reminds me of childhood, I grew up in NH....


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oustide, although they don't want to lol. I was standing in the puring rain rast night with a torch and my brolly waiting for Lola to go to the toilet. She stood there in the rain for ages not wanting to go but evantually she did it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, they are spoiled. We're just lucky my hubby is very "handy"! LOL I do need to slap some paint on it in the spring though so it matches the house a bit better and it did take some trial & error (and a close call of loosing Maxwell a couple times last summer) to get the whole design "puppy proof". Maxie is a regular ole "Houdini" so we had to really think hard to get passed his antics. 

And no, no need to be jealous of our winter weather *yuck!*- I don't mind it until December...after that I'm ready for warmth again (as are the pups but they really don't complain too much!). We actually live in the house my dad grew up in (and he lives right next door in the house I grew up in) which is cool. It's a great place to raise kids & have animals. I'd never live anywhere but New England!!  But I can complain about the weather.... LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine go on pee pads in the laundry room.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> Mine are potty pad trained. I have potty pads in 2 places of the house. They only poop once a day, sometime 2, so it isn't that bad. And they all go in the morning. Once they all go I throw out that pad and replace it. Lexie prefers to poop outside, so she normally does her business on our morning backyard run. If it's raining or cold, she just uses the pad. I don't let mine go outside unattended, so if they were all trained outside for poop and pee I would spend most of the day outside. :lol: But I do have to say that I'm not crazy about those pads. But it's what works for our situation, so we'll stick to it. I know some people use litter boxes.


Do you free feed and what do you feed? Mine are on Wellness Core and they poo sometimes 3 times a day but they free feed.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey goes on pee pad in a litter box. She is free fed and goes poop once per day. I am not crazy about the pads either but I won't take a chance again. And it works for us.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella goes on potty pads. They are in a hidden spot and there are two, one in "her" room and one downstairs. She does so well on them. She is also trained outside, but when she gets outside and sees snow ot it is cold, she freezes like a statue and won't budge. Haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Do you free feed and what do you feed? Mine are on Wellness Core and they poo sometimes 3 times a day but they free feed.


I free feed and schedule feed. I feed them canned twice a day, and free feed kibble. I'm using Wellness Simple for allergies (Lamb & Rice). When I was using the more rich/grain free foods mine pooped 2/4 times a day.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Bella has used pads all her life. AnnieBelle came to us housebroke and needed to go outside... but thanks the snowstorm and Bella she is learning to use the pads also!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky has a UGODOG tray lined with a peepad, in the summer he goes outside mostly but the tray is always there is he needs it.
In the winter he uses mostly his tray, not impressed with the wind, rain, snow!
He poos about 2 x a day.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have pee pads, but Darla will go outside too.
Daisy still wont pee or poo on a leash and i live in a flat with a shared garden.
She was used to an open door at the back and did her thing when she wanted at the breeders, so it's a tough habit to break at her age.
She waits till Darla does her business outside then comes in and uses the pee pads, lol

I have set times for feeding.
Daisy tends to only poo twice a day, sometimes once.
Darla maybe 3 times.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Jadzia is litter trained and outside trained.

I live in Canada and it's just to cold for her in the winter to go outside, not to mention it's just to cold for me to stand outside and wait to LOL.
It was minus 18 celsius (0 fahrenheit) here the other day, burrrr.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Shamelle said:


> Jadzia if litter trained and outside trained.
> 
> I live in Canada and it's just to cold for her in the winter to go outside, not to mention it's just to cold for me to stand outside and wait to LOL.
> It was minus 18 celsius (0 fahrenheit) here the other day, burrrr.


That is what i call,cold we moan here in uk when it's -2


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> That is what i call,cold we moan here in uk when it's -2


I'm jealous lol


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Boo goes outside rain or shine. I've tried transitioning him to the pads, but he just won't go on them. Tilly goes inside almost exclusively. When they all go outside, she'll follow but only to run under the carport. Then she comes inside when they do and potties on her pad. Pearl goes outside but sticks close to the house or porch so that the wind and rain are cut back just a bit.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine do both but Heidi is still learning that the whole house isnt a toilet!!Her recent bout of diarrheoa seems to have confused her abit. Oddly enough when she had a squitty bum she nearly always got in the vicinity of the pad, now she is back to normal she is pooping wherever, little toad..


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

my chi goes outside, in the pouring rain. i drag him on a walk no matter what the weather is. he's great about it; I dress him in a raincoat and off we go


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

For anyone who use pee-pee pads!!! Meijer has them on sale for $8.99 for 50 pads!!
I think it ends soon though, but that's the lowest I've ever seen them!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

...and I just paid $7.89 for 32 @ Walmart!:foxes15:... but then I don't think that we have those stores (Meijer) around here...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I free feed and schedule feed. I feed them canned twice a day, and free feed kibble. I'm using Wellness Simple for allergies (Lamb & Rice). When I was using the more rich/grain free foods mine pooped 2/4 times a day.


Bella use to be on PMI Exclusive, which has more grains in it and then I switched her to a better quality food, Before Grain Chicken, and feel like that little girl goes so OFTEN! Haha, maybe it is because of what you just said about the more rich/grain free foods. Haha.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> ...and I just paid $7.89 for 32 @ Walmart!:foxes15:... but then I don't think that we have those stores (Meijer) around here...


Welp, you are right, I looked up Meijer's locations and it looks like they are only in 5 states, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Kentucky, and Illinois. Hmm, I never knew that!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I get our pee pads at Walgreens 50 for $10.00 that is the everyday price and I have yet to find cheaper in our area :-(


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol. Tanner runs right out in the rain and plays in it! He gets mad at me when I force him back inside. Haha.


----------

